# Nightmares On Elm Street Haunt, Kindred ND



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

We finally made it to a fellow HF member's haunt last night and it was fantastic! It was fun to see inspiration and techniques that I've seen on the forum in full action, and done in such amazing detail. The vortex tunnel messed the hubby's sense of balance all up, totally hilarious. The 3D glasses really enhanced parts of the haunt. I think my favorite effect was the "rickety" bridge over the bottomless pit. WOW. I don't want to say too much hopefully someone sees this post and makes it out there themselves. IMO it is by far the best haunt in our area. I am still amazed by the detail and number of props in this new haunt.

KUDOS to Mr & Mrs Croglinvampire! Your haunt is well thought out, and your artistic abilities shines through. Thanks for a great time!!! It sure inspires the hubby and I to do more in our yard.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Jackie! You and John both ROCK for taking the time to come visit~Bring more victims! 
www.nightmaresonelmstreet.com


----------

